# Can't get to Dell setup screen using F2



## jeldrad (May 27, 2002)

I contacted Dell re very slow boot up. They responded that I should update my NVRAM and BIOS by clicking F2. I tried this but can't get to setup. Is there any other way to do this?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

First off, does your computer say "Press [some key] to enter setup"? This would be the key you need to enter BIOS setup. Most, if not all computers will say this during boot. 

If it doesn't tell you what key to press, I would first try F1. This is the most common key for entering setup. If this doesn't work, try all the other F-Keys, and if it still doesn't work, contact Dell again and ask for clarification of their email.

If all else fails, read the manual for your computer and see if it refers to which key is used to enter setup.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, I'd check the Dell site for your specific model, depending on the BIOS used, the key could be different. The DEL key is commonly used for the Award BIOS, and I've seen ESC, F2, F10, and Ctrl-S all used to enter setup.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

this is for a Demension L____r but it show a point ....there is alot of information on the dell support site

Entering the System Setup Program
Enter the system setup program as follows:

Turn on (or restart) your system.


When the blue Dell logo appears, press <Del>.

If you wait too long and the operating system begins to load into memory, let the system complete the load operation. Then shut down the system and try again. :bandit: 

with that said...a dell BIOS flash is usally a program you download to another system then explode it on that system...at which point it will want a floppy disk and will copy the nessary file to the disk...the you take sid disk to said computer and boot off it...and it does the flash on its own...

Post you model or service tag and well see what else we can find...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

This would be better here...................


----------

